# Topical clen and yohimbe



## Bechsgaard (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi, so I'm going to try to mix smoulder with clen, what I'm wondering is, does this count towards the clen I'm consuming orally, or can I continue using clen orally on my usual cycle?


----------



## Bechsgaard (Dec 2, 2013)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacob Reeves (Jul 11, 2014)

where did you get the injectable clen? also did you ever get your answer?


----------

